# Gorgeous green Coast King with stick shift and handsome Huffy Sportsman



## Roehok (Apr 11, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/dW64oWT


Coast King has low tires, Huffy seems flat, I'm going to give them both a good cleaning within the next few days. I only planned on buying the Coast King but once I met the Huffy I couldn't leave her partner behind. Anyone know what size tires to look for for the Huffy? The only fixing I've ever done with bikes is putting a slipped chain back on!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 12, 2020)

I believe your Sportsman will use 26 x 1 3/8 tires, same as the Coast King. Should be written on the sidewall of the tire.


----------

